#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  ip spoofing e ping da morte

## roggy

alguem poderia postar algo mais completo sobre esses dois assuntos?? 
Em todos lugares que já li, os tutoriais são meio confusos e incompletos.

Obrigado.

----------


## D4rk_Sl4ck

cara, vc quer saber melhor oq eh isso ou vc quer saber como atacar por esse método??? 
Se quiser saber mais, manda uma mp pra mim que eu tenhu um material massa massa sobre IP Spoofing no bind e como preveni-lo. artigo de uma equipe de professores do curso de Ciências da Computação daqui de Natal.

----------


## PiTsA

roggy, vc já havia postado um topico sobre isto, para não ficar espalhado as resposta, perdendo o foco od topico, utilize o outro topico ja postado...mas ate q este topico ta no forum mais adequado.... para o pessoal que quiser ver o topico anterior: Aqui

Vlw's 8)

----------

